# Creative Soundblaster Audigy SE - Mikrofon funzt nicht



## Dario90 (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

seit dem ich die Creative Soundblaster Audigy SE Soundkarte verbaut habe funktioniert mein Mikrofon nicht mehr. (Logitech Precision Gaming Headset) Im richtigen Anschluss steckt es 

Das Mikrofon ist aktiviert und die Mikrofonverstärkung, also MicBoost, ist auch aktiviert, die Lautstärke ist auf maximal und auch sonst denke ich das es richtig konfiguriert ist. An den Einstellungen wurde auch nichts geändert, vorher hatt es einwandfrei mit dem AC97 Onboard Soundchip funktioniert.. wie kann ich es zum laufen kriegen?

Habe Windows XP SP2


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2007)

Dario90 am 30.12.2007 03:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> seit dem ich die Creative Soundblaster Audigy SE Soundkarte verbaut habe funktioniert mein Mikrofon nicht mehr. (Logitech Precision Gaming Headset) Im richtigen Anschluss steckt es
> 
> ...



und auch kein häkchen am regler? das wäre nämlich = stumm  und geht es um das "dich hören" oder um das "dich aufnehmen" ? aufnahme musst du separat einstellen im reglermenü erweitert oder so und dann "aufnahme" anrkeuzen und o.k - dann siehst du die regler für aufnahme.

ps: du hast das mic aber direkt an die karte angeschlossen und nicht an gehäusefron? letzteres geht nur, wenn du dir front mit der karte direkt verbindest, was bei creative in aller regel nicht geht außer mit modellen von creative...


----------



## Dario90 (30. Dezember 2007)

Herbboy am 30.12.2007 04:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Dario90 am 30.12.2007 03:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Mikrofon ist nicht stumm gestellt, hab ich direkt nachgeschaut 
Es geht darum das ich gehört werde, z.B: bei Skype oder Teamspeak, das Mic ist direkt an der Karte angeschlossen.

Ich weiß ja nicht ob ich irgendwelche Einstellungen vergessen hab, Mic Boost ist aktiviert, die Lautstärke auf maximal, das Mic ist nicht auf stumm gestellt, alles unverändert, so wie es mit dem Onboard Sound einwandfrei funktioniert hat..


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2007)

Dario90 am 30.12.2007 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht darum das ich gehört werde, z.B: bei Skype oder Teamspeak, das Mic ist direkt an der Karte angeschlossen.


für skype/TS musst du wie beschrieben zu der regleransicht "aufnahme" wechseln. dort dann das mic aktivieren, also häkchen dran (im gegensatz zu "wiedergabe", wo es "stumm" bedeutet)


----------



## Dario90 (30. Dezember 2007)

Herbboy am 30.12.2007 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Dario90 am 30.12.2007 13:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habs gerade so ausprobiert, hören kann man mich aber immernoch nicht.
Hab das Mic bei Wiedergabe aktiviert, bei Aufnahme auch, dann hab ich das Häckchen bei Wiedergabe rausgesetzt und nur bei Aufnahme reingesetzt.. funktioniert nicht  

Übrigends, danke für deine schnelle Hilfe


----------



## noxious (30. Dezember 2007)

Dario90 am 30.12.2007 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs gerade so ausprobiert, hören kann man mich aber immernoch nicht.
> Hab das Mic bei Wiedergabe aktiviert, bei Aufnahme auch, dann hab ich das Häckchen bei Wiedergabe rausgesetzt und nur bei Aufnahme reingesetzt.. funktioniert nicht
> 
> Übrigends, danke für deine schnelle Hilfe


Hast du das MIkrofon in Skype auch ausgewählt?

Optionen -> Allgemein -> Audioeinstellungen


----------



## Dario90 (31. Dezember 2007)

noxious am 30.12.2007 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Dario90 am 30.12.2007 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, mein Headset hat funktioniert, hab bei Sprachaufnahme den Onboard Soundchip ausgewählt.. allerdings nur für max. 2 Minuten, danach hört man mich nicht mehr, wird höchtswahrscheinlich ein Kabelbruch sein. --> Ein neues muss her! 

Möchte mir gern ein Sennheiser kaufen, Preisgrenze ca. 50€.
Da Sennheiser ja nicht ganz so günstig sind, kommt ein anders, bis 50€ auch in Frage, Sennheiser wäre mir aber am liebsten  Danke!


----------

